# Tea and biscuits madam?



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2013)

Count the carbs in that!


----------



## thumper_ke (Jan 5, 2013)

Ooohh....I bet that would be a few too many calories if I ate it all at once!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2013)

thumper_ke said:


> Ooohh....I bet that would be a few too many calories if I ate it all at once!



Perhaps it's a really, really tiny cup of tea!


----------



## thumper_ke (Jan 5, 2013)

And really small tiles on the wall?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2013)

thumper_ke said:


> And really small tiles on the wall?



What other explanation could there be?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2013)

Errrr, a normal size custard cream is 8g carb, so how much bigger is that one exactly?  ROFL

Best I ring NovoNordisk and ask them to send a tanker load round next week?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2013)

Sort of Desperate Dan's snack, before he gets down to eating his cow between two mattresses?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Sort of Desperate Dan's snack, before he gets down to eating his cow between two mattresses?



Or a horse between two bread vans!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 5, 2013)

I noticed that Costa sell an oversized custard cream and bourbon biscuits.

According to their site the Custard Cream is 58.3g of Carb and the Bourbon is 45.4g Carb!


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2013)

Mark T said:


> I noticed that Costa sell an oversized custard cream and bourbon biscuits.
> 
> According to their site the Custard Cream is 58.3g of Carb and the Bourbon is 45.4g Carb!



I had both for my breakfast


----------



## FM001 (Jan 5, 2013)

I want one NOW


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 5, 2013)

I would "RUN" a mile away from that.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> I had both for my breakfast



Well thats your carbs for the day
Got your Victoza yet?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a sudden desire for a lemon puff (can you still get them?)


----------



## Steff (Jan 6, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> I have a sudden desire for a lemon puff (can you still get them?)



Yup morrisons do them with the Jacobs crackers etc etc, mmm love lemon puffs


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 6, 2013)

Mark T said:


> I noticed that Costa sell an oversized custard cream and bourbon biscuits.
> 
> According to their site the Custard Cream is 58.3g of Carb and the Bourbon is 45.4g Carb!



I was going to say "and I thought costa's biscuits were big!!"


----------



## Caroline (Jan 7, 2013)

It is a long time since I had that much biscuit in one go. I was given some really yummy cinamon thins for christmas so the birts got the danish cookies as a treat...


----------

